

Seattle, You've Got Male: Amazon's Growth Means Too Many Dudes - newscloud
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/many-dudes-amazon-spoiling-seattles-dating-scene-says-entrepreneur/

======
tkmcc
Original source: [http://jeffreifman.com/2014/05/12/youve-got-male-amazons-
gro...](http://jeffreifman.com/2014/05/12/youve-got-male-amazons-growth-
impacting-seattle-dating-scene/)

